
Flaw in Google's PDF-HTML Translator - dhosek
https://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/559540/is-there-a-fix-for-this-latex-rendering-artefact
======
airbreather
PDF format is a nightmare and if you delve deep enough my experience is even
the latest Adobe Acrobat can become confronted by repeated or large volumes of
imports and changes around named destinations, bookmark, tags etc.

Other PDF packages like Foxit etc are still only available as 32 bit version,
and there seems nothing available for Linux that comes close to being fully
featured and creating identical format outcomes as Acrobat, something is fishy
here.

At the moment I regularly have DC just close for no good reason after
importing a few thousand named dests and convert to bookmarks etc, and it's
not just my PC or install.

Things that look/seem like they should be simple can be incredibly obfuscated,
to the point there seems to be a whole industry selling plug-ins over and
above standard Adobe Acrobat features. And a lot of it is basic stuff you
would take for granted in any other text creation/management tool/format.

And this is for something with an ISO standard, wtf?.

It's hard to know what to use otherwise if you need a widely (note I say
widely) accepted format with security/digital signing etc and (perceived)
immutability and DRM, but it is a pity that something better did not take the
crown.

------
dhosek
I thought I'd submit this here in hopes of catching the eye of someone on the
appropriate Google team or perhaps the eye of someone who knows someone on the
appropriate Google team.

